#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [討論] 誠徵   coser  。

## 那岐

是這樣的，那岐在這次暑期某日的COSPLAY展有意尋找 獸化ｃｏｓｅｒ

是以某國產線上遊戲為主   某曙光2裡的角色   
（+上"某" 是因為怕廣告嫌疑） （有用嗎...）

希望開滿6種族出團（龍 鵬 虎 猿 犬 牛）

配合自己喜歡的職業服飾出團 （職業等級的衣服繁多）

有玩過該遊戲更佳  （因為比較了解服飾）

有意者歡迎找我    b36204249@yahoo.com.tw  （信箱＆即時通）

此處留言...我.....比較少看到﹦﹦    （眾：你這欠打的潛水者！！）  
（好啦....我會回來的﹦﹦）
---------------------

這種族的配件概說  （獸人形態出團之配件，不涵蓋服飾）
毛色不重複為主出團


龍
藍  紅  紫  青
龍角  龍鰭

虎
白  紅  黑  黃
虎耳  虎尾

鵬
白  紅  黑  藍
羽翼  

猿
白  藍  土  紅
猿尾

犬
紅  黑  藍  茶
犬尾  犬耳

牛
乳牛  白  黑  紅
牛角  牛耳  牛尾

職業詳細配件 （武器則一）

戰士
戰士裝+盾  刀劍  矛

射手
飛刀  標  弓弩

法術係  （法咒幻治）
袍  杖  杵

盜
獸爪  小刀


--------------------

以上六族，顏色不重複為主出團

出團原則：

滿5人才開團  （重複可，只要不要"種族職業裝矛色"全相同）
服飾自備      （須為主題衣服出團）
無職業限制     （都出同職業也沒關意，反正每等級的衣服都不一樣呀）
居住北部者     （出非你出團時會殺來北部0.0）



意者找我談談   （場次時間歡迎提供）。



☆強烈拉攏小步加入中....



→目前出團者名單＆內容←

那岐 ○ 犬  法術類裝    黑毛

軒轅．赤那 ○  黃毛 虎族  盜賊裝 

>> 至少要三人才算團阿XD，服裝可以參考官網 <<

再提醒一次，服裝自備喔 。

----------


## 那岐

2.  軒轅．赤那     黃毛   虎族盜賊


差3人出團喔，歡迎有意者找我！

及時： b36204249

MSN： fox950026@hotmail.com

信箱：  b36204249@yahoo.com.tw

----------


## 狐狸

我好想參加呀@@

雖然我沒有再玩曙光...但是因為製作獸化物簡單又好玩
所以很想參加XD~~~

但是..沒辦法..我那時候還沒放暑假..所以抱歉了QQ

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

阿！摳死普烈(Cosplay)！！

好想參加阿！！！！(炸死)

雖然行動上沒有太大問題：

家人不會阻止我出門的啦...雖然沒有自己的交通工具，不過算是相當自由XD(暑假誰不自由阿= =?)

再加上又是暑假...而且又是獸化活動...超想參加的>"<

可是可是，偏偏我就是沒有製作衣服的經驗...(連遊戲也沒玩過)，更別提幫我製作衣服的人脈了= =(製衣苦手XD)

如果我能參加的話...是蠻希望能選擇"龍"+"法術系"的.....

唉...如果有別的獸有幸出團的話.........不要忘記多照幾張照片給我喔喔喔喔喔~~~~(含淚揮爪)

----------


## 軒轅．赤那

基本上.....我和那岐都是第一次要出的...

有裁縫機的話剩下只要比例對就好了

COS的精神是對於角色的熱愛阿~~~

----------


## 那岐

暫定

FancyFrontier10  
開催日期  2007.7.28（六）7.29（日）
社團入場  09:00-10.30
一般入場  10:30-16.00($150)Cosplay可
開催會場  台灣大學綜合體育館
活動內容  ALL同人誌即賣會
攤位募集  28日700spaces/29日400spaces
主辦單位  開拓動漫誌
公式網站  http://www.f-2.com.tw



至少要滿3人啊XDD

不成團人家不敢出XDDDD

（會孤單）


訂衣喔？請上雅Ｘ拍賣（被打）

----------


## 那岐

貼一些圖上來好了，方便看

（衣服種類太多，有需要再找我）

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

.....除了最靠近鏡頭的比較清楚之外....其他的都不明顯耶..(太遠了>"<)

可不可以貼每個人的獨照阿?要不3人一組的合照也行=..=

...這樣子一團人一起照，又加上視角不太對...

....隊伍最末端的人穿甚麼呀？(拿出望遠鏡)

----------


## 那岐

新增幾張照片

讓大家欣賞 (?)

----------


## 那岐

:Mr. Green:  

看樣子願意主題出團的人真的不多呢
不然這樣吧

願意"搭配獸耳獸尾"小裝扮跟團的也來吧，哈哈
曙光的部份真的沒人願意跟團嗎QQ...

還有啊，願意搭配獸耳獸尾跟團的如果沒有道具就直接找我吧0.0

某友有在做這類型的，一套不便宜要500就是了﹦﹦"
不過毛蓬鬆的樣子跟其他地方最的不一樣喔^^（都長毛）
有興趣可以一起問我XDD（回覆這邊就可以啦～）



黑.白.粉紅.豹紋.咖啡色.藍黑.銀灰.金色.水藍.酒紅.土黃色

長毛短毛、髮箍或是髮夾都是一樣價格0.0 /

（不是我在打廣告賣喔﹦﹦）.....

好心不要誤會XDD

要的回覆給我你的及時通跟上線時段，不滿3個不定啦0.0 /


（我已經帶好多人買了^^）沒時間或是不想自己做的可以考慮。


（曙光團.....我跟赤那要孤單自己出嗎﹦﹦？）
（神啊～～請再賜給我一個曙光團的ｃｏｓｅｒ吧～～～～）

----------


## 羅傑

ㄝ 蠻想玩低 但是...
沒服裝玩 也不會做 我笨XD"

----------


## 那岐

這個徵收要終止了～

因為響應的人數過低，無法出團  就先這樣啦～

----------


## 羅傑

恩...真是可惜0.0
本來很高興說可以拍到獸出沒(看UFO心態!?)
樓上的別灰心 可能只是比較少人看到這裡而已 並不是大家都不想玩=w=~

----------

